# Ahhhhh!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got 2 inches of miracle grow today. Dang plants are feeling good.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

San leon hose water is a slow death to my garden,hope we get some


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm very jealous. Still watering new oak trees and garden with my water well.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Here north of Fort Worth we bombed out while Dallas is having flooding.


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

Well yesterday I got a little tease of about 27 drops, this morning it sprinkled enough to wet the cement and raise the humidity! Around three pm, the bottom fell out and spun up a small tornado about a mile south of me so I am happy with no hail or wind damage and around 2-2 Â½ inches of rain. 

I watered with a tea yesterday evening and this morning I planted corn and okra seeds I had soaked in warm water from the day before so if that is what it takes to get a good rain I am changing my planting technique! LOL


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nothing to speak of here...but still hopeful for some good rain....maybe today.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Nothing to speak of here...but still hopeful for some good rain....maybe today.


Hope we all get some. I gotta another shower today. I love it. I swear my plants are growing while I'm looking at them. Hope the --- don't show up.
No watery the garden yee haw.
Hope, my onions grow another lb. LOL


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

not a drop here yet in Katyâ€¦â€¦I swear I'm in the Sahara.
We never get rain.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

FINALLY getting some good rain in KATY!!! 
And WIND gusts up to probably 40!
Hope I have tomatoes and peppers left


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hallelujah !!!
its raining, all my yard is rejoicing ,my garden is looking alive


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally...rain....look out RB I'm back in the onion contest.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We got another shot at rain Monday!!!!!! This time maybe more storms.With all the 4 and 5'' rains Dallas got,I mowed yesterday covered in dust.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

my garden got 0.2" by mother nature and 2" by my hose.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Add 2" from mother nature this morning, about freking time already!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We had people sitting on top of their cars we had so much rain. My rain guage stops at 2". Heard reports of 4 to 6" in certain areas. More rain today too. I'll take it. Turned my sprinkler system off last Wednesday! Glad you guys south of me are finally getting some much needed rain.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Let it rain!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

4 inches here. Hope the taters don't rot....


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Started raining at 1:30 this morning in Cypress and it's still raining. Happy Dance!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Woo hoo !!!*

Had 3.25 inches last Friday and maybe 2-3 inches today. Now I can put up the watering hose for a while. Thank you Lord.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Beautiful sight this morning with the ditches full of water here in Needville:dance: Didn't have time to check the rain gauge this morning but we had a good rain........keep it up!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Almost thee inches here. Wonderful rain!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got over 5". My meter was maxed out this morning. Waiting for round 2. Im in Magnolia


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Norther jus blew in, rain starting up.....78550


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

3 inches in the 78122 area


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Almost thee inches here. Wonderful rain!!


Lark, you picked your taters yet? I'm now worried about mine. I'm gonna go get the ones that are sticking out of the ground because of all the rain.


----------



## slpfishingmom (May 12, 2009)

*Katy, Cinco Ranch rain*

My large rain gauge behind my garage here in Cinco Ranch, Katy had 7" in it this morning. Glad to see such a good rain.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Lark, you picked your taters yet? I'm now worried about mine. I'm gonna go get the ones that are sticking out of the ground because of all the rain.


 Yes, most of them. Not a very good crop this year because they froze back twice. I've got a few plants that I started late that are still in the ground...but they won't last long with wet feet.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, most of them. Not a very good crop this year because they froze back twice. I've got a few plants that I started late that are still in the ground...but they won't last long with wet feet.


You gonna let it dry out or pick them while its wet?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> You gonna let it dry out or pick them while its wet?


 If it looks like another rain soon before they dry out, then for sure I'm getting them out of the ground...otherwise might wait a few more days....I need a big potato for this year's big three onion, potato, and tomato ...LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> If it looks like another rain soon before they dry out, then for sure I'm getting them out of the ground...otherwise might wait a few more days....I need a big potato for this year's big three onion, potato, and tomato ...LOL


The next week looks real sunny. I'm leaving mine & hoping for the best.Two of my rows were a no show & I had planted late anyway. So, I just let them ride. I went ahead & picked some that the dirt had washed off of them & I didn't want them to turn green. Taters looked good but no grandes. 
These rains are either gonna make us are break us. I do think its helped my onions that didn't bolt. I love big onions. I ate some I'd picked . Man they were sweet.
Won't be long & I'll be hanging up onions in the barn. Seems really late this year & tonights high 40's its dang right crazy weather but the onions will love it. Might get some big uns. LOL!


----------

